# Ideal deal 17â€ medium wide black



## Barton Bounty (26 August 2019)

Hey.. got an ideal deal gp saddle 17â€ black for sale!!

Very comfy and no marks on it , slight scuffing where the girth straps are and that is all. 

Sadly fitted wrongly to my horse. 

Looking for Â£500 will post at buyers expense. Please message me and ill gladly email some pics


----------

